# Placa madre de toshiba quemada



## alesarradell (Ago 10, 2008)

Hola amigos alguien me podria decir si las placas madres se reparan porque se me quemo una placa de una notebok toshiba satellite m35x-s149 y el remplazo por una nueva me sale $2800 es un delirio con esa plata me compro una compu nueva.Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 11, 2008)

Al ser electronica de consumo , no suele repararse, pero claro, depende mucho de la averia, puede ser desde un simple mal contacto o la destruccion de un chipset por corriente estatica.

Vamos a hacer las preguntas del  medico:

Por que dices que esta quemada?

Se cayo, se franco, no me engañes, se cayo?

Se enciende alguna lucecita, la de carga, power, disco duro, cdrom?

Hace algun ruido?

Que pasa si aprietas el Power o alguna tecla?

Probaste de sacar la bateria?

Huele a chamuscado?

...como mas datos nos des mejor podra ser el diagnostico


----------



## alesarradell (Ago 11, 2008)

hola tioipepe123 la maquina funcionaba perfectamente y un día repentinamente empezó a reiniciarse una tras otra vez reinicia el programa esta 10 segundos y se reinicia, algunas veces apretó el botón de power y no hace nada otras veces se queda colgado y tengo que sacar la batería para poder apagarla con respecto a los golpes no tiene ni uno solito la cuido muchísimo el diagnostico de quemada me lo dieron en una casa de computación pero sin mayores explicaciones se le testeo las corrientes y esta OK, disco OK, memoria y micro OK.


----------

